# Beatles fans help me get this song out of my head!!!!!!!!!



## yboy403 (May 4, 2010)

I've got a beatles song stuck in my head and I want to listen to it so it will go away (this really works ). Which one has the words "there are places I remember?
Thanks,
Y


----------



## Bryan (May 4, 2010)

Just google


----------



## yboy403 (May 4, 2010)

easier to do it here plus I wanted to do the poll


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

...


----------



## yboy403 (May 4, 2010)

That stops being funny after the first 15 times. anyway, I know now. Just vote or ignore, no smartass-ness.


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> That stops being funny after the first 15 times. anyway, I know now. Just vote or ignore, no smartass-ness.



It was the second time and I was ninja'd. I don't know what you are talking about and I did use the poll to. And how about you learn to expect an answer for what you asked when you started this thread: "Which one has the words "there are places I remember?"


----------



## yboy403 (May 4, 2010)

1. It's the 15th time I've seen it.
2. I mean from now on, like my question's been answered already.
3. I only had those words stuck in my head. How should I know they were the title too?
4. LMGTFY is the definition of smartass-ness, I'm not insulting you in particular.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 4, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> 3. I only had those words stuck in my head. How should I know they were the title too?



You underestimate the power of google.


----------



## yboy403 (May 4, 2010)

can't argue with that


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 5, 2010)

For some reason I don't think you fully understand what I was getting at there. I won't tell you, as that may be considered being a smart ass by you.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

> 15:59:35 <+Kirjava> <Akuma> OMG WHY WONT YOU JUST GIMMIE THE FISH SO I CAN EAT, I DONT WANT TO LEARN HOW TO FISH MYSELF
> 15:59:50 <+Kirjava> <#> Well if you learn to fish you can get as many fish as you want
> 16:00:00 <+Kirjava> <Akuma> LOL NO ILL JUST ASK YOU GUYS FOR MORE FISH



lolAkuma


----------



## MichaelP. (May 5, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> easier to do it here [then on google] plus I wanted to do the poll



hahahahahahaha, *sighs, facepalms, reads again.* hahahahahahahaha. [Insert smart ass smiley here.]


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

In the final curtain call
You left me here with the coldest of feelings
Weight, kind, depression
Blessing the floors with the places you've stepped in

Will they ever measure up
To the way you left me?
Here by the roadside
The bloodiest cadaver
Marked in your words
I'm the joke
I'm the bastard

Here wait, so I guess that you knew
That you're a selfish little whore
I'm the selfish little whore
If I had my way I'd crush your face in the door


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 5, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> I've got a beatles song stuck in my head and *I want to listen to it so it will go away* (this really works ). Which one has the words "there are places I remember?
> Thanks,
> Y





Edmund said:


> *...*



The point is that it would have been faster to just GOOGLE it than type the thread out.
And your title is very misleading. You ask for the song, then yell at people for telling you the song name. 
You could have just said: "what do you do to get a song out of your head?":fp:fp


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 5, 2010)

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/Beggars+can't+be+choosers


----------



## Neo63 (May 5, 2010)

failthread



stinkocheeze said:


> The point is that it would have been faster to just GOOGLE it than type the thread out.



+1


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> In the final curtain call
> You left me here with the coldest of feelings
> Weight, kind, depression
> Blessing the floors with the places you've stepped in
> ...


I was expecting Aki.

And I want zat blockbuilding tip video :v


----------



## Rpotts (May 5, 2010)

lol if you still haven't found it

In My Life


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 5, 2010)

There are places I remember, in my life!!


----------



## Bryan (May 5, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> 1. It's the 15th time I've seen it.
> 2. I mean from now on, like my question's been answered already.
> 3. I only had those words stuck in my head. How should I know they were the title too?
> 4. LMGTFY is the definition of smartass-ness, I'm not insulting you in particular.



1. If you've seen it often, then you're probably doing it wrong. People don't post LMGTFY if you ask a complex question.
2. 
3. By searching for yourself.
4. Sure, it's smartass, but it's required when some is a complete dumbass.

You say that it's easier to post here. Considering your search required nothing at all complex (just putting in the lyrics), it's obvious you didn't even try. It's kind of an insult to others for you to waste their time. And yes, if people don't want to answer your question, they don't have it. But many don't understand the simplicity of the question because we assume you've already tried searching.

So in the future, please add:

Note: I did not attempt to search for an answer on my own, nor do I have any intention of doing that. Please find my answers for me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 5, 2010)

The song is "In My Life" 

Sheesh. Too may haterz.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2010)

If you Googled it yourself, it would take just a few seconds. If you took the idiot's way out, then you have to wait for replies. Which is more efficient?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 5, 2010)

he also had a poll. you can't really google a poll can you?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 5, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> he also had a poll. you can't really google a poll can you?



Its not like the answer was an opinion. "what is the name of this song?" doesn't lead to much discussion... Maybe if he wanted to name a song he wrote, and posted it to see what we all thought.

Poll in this thread, along with this thread, is lol

EDIT: to be more clear, the poll to me seemed like an excuse for the question. IMO, lolthread


----------



## ThatGuy (May 5, 2010)

Maybe some of us need to read and think. Just because the title doesn't have any discussion doesn't mean the thread content doesn't have something to discuss. The poll says: *Does listening to a song help you get it out of your head? *which can easily be discussed and is not in the title. I think that listening to a song would only get it out of your head if you only knew parts of the song stuck in your head.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 5, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Maybe some of us need to [...] think.



Indeed.


----------



## edd5190 (May 6, 2010)

I tried this to get a song out of my head, and it worked.

I listened to this song:


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 6, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> I've got a beatles song stuck in my head and I want to listen to it so it will go away (this really works ). Which one has the words "there are places I remember?
> Thanks,
> Y



In My Life. Amazing song that was voted as the best song of all time by someone important (don't wanna research but I know it happened). Personally I like While My Guitar Gently Weeps, but you can listen to whatever you want. And it does go away eventually if you listen to it.


----------

